
The Psychology of Computer Programming (Silver Anniversary Edition) - MaysonL
http://www.geraldmweinberg.com/Site/Programming_Psychology.html
======
MaysonL
Somehow I missed this update of one of the real classics until now. Just
ordered it from Amazon. I highly recommend it.

